# Tassimo/Keurig Single Serve Coffee Makers



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The Keurig thread is getting very long, so I thought I would start a new thread to hear more about the Tassimo. I really want a simple single serve coffee maker for my office. Some of you know that I travel 100 miles from home for my job, and stay in a hotel 3 nights/week. The coffee is miserable. It is a very small town, and coffee stands are limited. I do not drink plain coffee, but mix it with milk. At home, I heat the milk in the microwave, froth with my aerolatte, and pour freshly ground/brewed coffee from my Technivorm. It doesn't get much better, and I know I will not be able to duplicate that from a single serve brewer, but I want something better than weak motel coffee, and I don't want to stop at a latte stand everyday. Too expensive! From what I am understanding, the Keurig is very limited in latte/cappuccino k-cups. It has been recommended I look at the Tassimo. With a BBB coupon (or a Macy's coupon), and the manufacturer's rebate, I can get one for less than $100. I would really like to hear from people who LOVE or HATE their Tassimo. Thanks.!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Well you already know I love my Tassimo...lol. I enabled julip to get one and I know she loves hers. Where the heck are you julip anyway  But it makes great cappuccinos and lattes. I bought the least expensive model that BB&B sells and am very happy with it. It also makes coffee, espressos, hot cocoa and tea. The capps and lattes come with a milk disc you just shake before using. There are several different brands but so far the Gevalia and Starbucks are my favorites.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

KS, I was counting on you to share your love. Thanks. Do you have a subscription service for your disks? Where is the best place to buy them?


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Thank you Jane for this thread, as I'm really interested too!!!!! For around USD 100, the price is right for me (I know I would love the Nespresso with frother, but they are just too expensive for my consumption), and it doesn't look like it's too big either, which is important for my limited counter space.

I am also interested in knowing more about the various discs that are available with it (like those Kindled Spirit talks about), how they compare and where one can get them? I am mainly interested in cappuccinos but also open to other such yummy drinks


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

It appears to me that there are enough limited disks to suit me. Do you have a BBB near you? I don't know if they even exist in downtown NYC! I have one very close. With 20% off, and a $30 mail-in rebate, the cost is very tempting. I was really disappointed in your brother's review of the Nescafe, because I was ready to buy!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL Jane, it's not that I'm worried that there is not enough variety in the availability discs, it's rather that there is almost too much, and this is why I would appreciate all feedback on those  

And yes, there actually is a BBB in downtown NYC, how cool is that  

The stupid thing: I was just near it this morning, but now am back home, and not sure I really want to go back out again today  

I know, I was really disappointed by my brother's feedback on the Dolce Gusto too, but I figured better to know now than have a machine I end up not using...


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Neo, I'll go if you'll go! I will have to tread through snow and freezing temps, but if I don't go today, I will have to wait until next weekend. The small town I work in doesn't even have a Safeway! Must be like some of the countries you go to.  

For the moment, DH is putting up the tree. I bet he wishes I would help!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> KS, I was counting on you to share your love. Thanks. Do you have a subscription service for your disks? Where is the best place to buy them?


I normally buy mine at BB&B. They have a good selection. But I have been noticing them lately at Target and Walmart although not as big of a selection. Amazon carries them and you can also order them from tassimo.com. They have a subscription service.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

LOL Jane! Is the BBB price/offer always valid or only this weekend?


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

There are always BBB 15%-20% coupons, but I don't know how long the mail-in rebate lasts.....just looked. It is good thru 12/31. Looks like it is for the models T20 or T65. There is a $30 rebate on the T20 and a $50 rebate on the T65.


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I've had my Tassimo for six years. It's the old original. Still works. Yummy stuff  The kids use it to make hot chocolate, hubby makes a cappucino with a chocolate disk in it. I make chai lattes and regular coffee from time to time. The lattes are good, I mean, you're not going to be beat "real" ones, but they are pretty darn tasty. I order our t-discs from Amazon of course! They actually have a really good selection and with my prime membership...

Oh, how could I forget... the earl grey tea is really very good! I have one every other day or so after lunch... yummm...


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

This is very tempting with the milk discs. I love my Mini Plus Keurig for regular coffee, but that Tassimo is really cute, too <g>.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

The stockings are hung with care(less). The tree is up, slightly at a slant, and well ornamented and lit (no, not that kind of lit). The dogs are eyeing which ornamnets they will drag off first. In the meantime, football will keep DH busy, so.....over the river (literally) and thru the woods (they are actually orchards) to BBB I go.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> The stockings are hung with care(less). The tree is up, slightly at a slant, and well ornamented and lit (no, not that kind of lit). The dogs are eyeing which ornamnets they will drag off first. In the meantime, football will keep DH busy, so.....over the river (literally) and thru the woods (they are actually orchards) to BBB I go.


Oooh. Don't forget to report back here on what you buy. Exciting!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm Back! It's Good!  I bought the T20 for $129.99 - 20%, and get a $30 mail-in rebate. I bought some of the Suchard Hot Chocolate and Gevalia Nonfat Cappucino. I figured out how to make the espresso slightlhy milder by holding the manual button. My husband got the first cup, which was VERY strong and looked a bit like mud, but he likes coffee strong. He was very impressed (and he used to be a Boyd's coffee sales rep!). The second cup I made a bit less strong by holding the manual button. You have to be on stand by to hit the manual button at the right time. Then I popped in the milk disc and it frothed away. I am really quite impressed with the taste. It will take several sizes of mugs/travel mugs. I used filtered water to fill the tank. I think I will be quite happy keeping this in my office. 

The Keurig display was many times larger with all the varieties of coffees. However, the Tassimo has enough variety for me, and I am sure more varieties will keep coming on the market.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Jane917 said:


> I'm Back! It's Good! I bought the T20 for $129.99 - 20%, and get a $30 mail-in rebate. I bought some of the Suchard Hot Chocolate and Gevalia Nonfat Cappucino. I figured out how to make the espresso slightlhy milder by holding the manual button. My husband got the first cup, which was VERY strong and looked a bit like mud, but he likes coffee strong. He was very impressed (and he used to be a Boyd's coffee sales rep!). The second cup I made a bit less strong by holding the manual button. You have to be on stand by to hit the manual button at the right time. Then I popped in the milk disc and it frothed away. I am really quite impressed with the taste. It will take several sizes of mugs/travel mugs. I used filtered water to fill the tank. I think I will be quite happy keeping this in my office.
> 
> The Keurig display was many times larger with all the varieties of coffees. However, the Tassimo has enough variety for me, and I am sure more varieties will keep coming on the market.


Congratulations! That sounds good that the coffee is strong. Which kind was that? I'm figuring if it's pretty strong, you'll be able to make a nice travel mug full of coffee. That Nonfat Cappucino sounds interesting.


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Yayyyyyy Jane  The T20 is the one I have. I hope you love it


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yaaaayyyyy Jane, congratulations  !!!!! So proud of you for having the courage to take the treck and go for it, lol! I'm so happy for you and will have to live vicariously through you: I was talking to my brother again, and he said that if I bought a Tassimo, i.e. the competition, he wouldn't talk to me anymore  

I kind of wish I hadn't talked to him about it or that I had overcome my laziness and gone to BBB before his phone call  

I know I could still go ahead and he would probably never know anyway, but now he guilt tripped me into this      

ETA: and Yaaaaaaayyyyyy this is my 1000nd's post!!!!!! On a shopping thread, what a surprise  , lol  !


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow! Neo's 1000th post came to me!

So far I love the Tassimo. It is now packed up and ready to go to work with me tomorrow. I will have to order some more coffee soon, but the Gevalia Skinny Cappuccino was pretty darn good. Can hardly wait to try the hot chocolate!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

Neo - tell your brother that if his company made something decent you would have bought it! 
Congrats on 1000 posts....were 997 of them in the accessories thread  ? Ha ha!!!

I have had my Tassimo T45 for a week, LOVE LOVE LOVE it. Got it at BBB for $169.99, 20% off coupon & $50 rebate. I like that it has a built in filter and I can customize my drinks if I want (stronger or weaker) - but I haven't tried that yet. I've liked everything I've tried so far - Starbucks latte, Gevalia cappuccino, Mastro Lorenzo crema (probably my fav - italian coffee) - haven't missed yet!! I ordered some Tazo awake and Twinnings Green teas from Amazon, I haven't received those yet. From the checking I've done so far the pricing is pretty equal - if you're at BBB with a 20% off coupon that is likely going to be the best place - but Amazon and the Tassimo site have the biggest selection. I ordered some t-disc carousels from Tassimo ($19.99 and stores up to 50), but I have not received them yet. 
http://www.tassimodirect.com/pages/productdetail.aspx?product_id=8818

Will report back when I do. I checked around and these seemed to be the cheapest.

Jane, I just received my skinny cappuccino in the mail yesterday, can't wait to try it tomorrow!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> Wow! Neo's 1000th post came to me!


I know!!!! Pretty cool, hu 



Jen said:


> Neo - tell your brother that if his company made something decent you would have bought it!


Well that's the issue: he keeps on telling me to go for the Nespresso machine with Frother - and really, I know I'd be happy with it as I love their coffee, and prefer using my own milk to anything in a capsule, but it's just too expensive for my usage and I simply refuse to put that kind of money in it 

Oh well, the cappuccino I pick up from the deli on my way to work every morning is pretty fantastic, or so I keep telling myself  - no, really, it's good 



Jen said:


> Congrats on 1000 posts....were 997 of them in the accessories thread  ? Ha ha!!!


How did you guess??


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

I also purchased a new Tassimo at BB&B....we got the T65 with 20% off and a $50 mail in rebate.  Also some free discs when we log onto website.  The chai latte is to die for.  We also got 
gevalia caramel  macchiato and cafe collection latte.

Also got the apple cider for the Keurig....off to try this now.

Diane


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Congrats to everyone getting a Tassimo! I love mine  gajitidy, the caramel macchito is one of my favs. And thanks for mentioning to everyone about the 2 free boxes when you register your machine. I forgot to mention that earlier. BTW, I'm in NC also 
Here's a cute new commercial for the Tassimo


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

So far I have only tried the Suchard hot chocolate and Gevalia Skinny Cappuccino. Very pleased with both. When I get home today I should have some more varieties waiting for me. I already registered my machine and have my two free packages coming. Does anyone have a subcription service, either with Amazon or Tassimo?


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't done any regular delivery on anything, mostly because I'm not 100% which are going to be my favorites. There isn't any special discount on regular deliveries, is there?



gajitldy said:


> I also purchased a new Tassimo at BB&B....we got the T65 with 20% off and a $50 mail in rebate. Also some free discs when we log onto website. The chai latte is to die for. We also got
> gevalia caramel macchiato and cafe collection latte.
> 
> Also got the apple cider for the Keurig....off to try this now.
> ...


I didn't get the chai latte because of all of the horrible reviews. I don't really like fake sugar, which is what all the reviewers said it tastes like. What do you think?


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

So from what I gather, everyone likes the tassimo better than the keurig?  My 3rd keurig in less than one year just started acting up.... it's quite irritating.  I had the second one replaced by BBB and the third replaced by keurig themselves.  Talked to a customer care rep at BBB and they'll take it back, no problem (they have superior customer care), but now I need to decide whether I'm going to go with #4 or get something else.

My DH likes the keurig because it will fill his travel mug.... that's the major downfall I see with the tassimo.  That and lack of variety but at this time I have to use the my k cup anyways because I only drink decaf and keurig's choices are painfully limited (and mediocre).


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Jen said:


> I haven't done any regular delivery on anything, mostly because I'm not 100% which are going to be my favorites. There isn't any special discount on regular deliveries, is there?
> 
> I didn't get the chai latte because of all of the horrible reviews. I don't really like fake sugar, which is what all the reviewers said it tastes like. What do you think?


I think you get a 15% discount with regular delivery from Amazon, but as far as I can tell, they don't offer all the flavors. I haven't figured out yet who has the best prices. I don't even know if my grocery stores carry t-disks, because I haven't been in a grocery store since I got my Tassimo. It got its trial run this week at work, and so far I have liked everythng about it. I have only tried Suchard hot chocolate and Gevalia Skinny Latte. I use the manual button on the latte to add more water to the espresso.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just love my tassimo. I had it for quite some time. I have the original Braun model, still works great. Had it for years.
I started with the pod system with a senseo initially. There were many online options for coffee's. But I was longing for the Tassimo because of the cappuccino's and the european coffee they offer. 

I can't even tell you how great it was as a german to sip on some Jacobs, or drink some Milka choco. 
For health reasons I had to reduce my coffee intake so I make starbucks latte's now mostly and milka choco and some euro coffee sometimes. I like mixing things together.  . Hubby still makes a cup each day of all the specialty coffee's. 

I still can't get over how good the Starbucks tastes on the machine, the latte is a special treat for me. 
I didn't like the Suchard as much as I like the Milka. 
I have subscription delivery with Tassimo direct. and I get the stuff that isn't in the stores. Jacobs, carte noir, kenco, Lorenzo etc. Hubby loves the smaller euro sized cups that are stronger. 
For a while I had 2 different subscription for the euro collection and the regular stuff. They got rid of the euro one and incorporated it into their regular offerings. But not all the former euro coffee's are available now. I did get a nice rack for the pods when I had signed up for the euro delivery way back. 

As a european myself I am used to smaller size servings, so that never bothered me. Not really a supersize type person.  . I'd rather enjoy a small cup here and there.

The jacobs machiatto is also great. I don't like much the maxwell stuff and what they usually carry in the stores. 

Didn't like the Chai Latte, way to sweet for my taste. 

If it dies, I will buy another one. Hopefully it keeps on ticking though. I do like the sleek look of the Bosch model.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

Wow, Atunah, thanks for all that information for a new Tassimo owner.


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Jen - since no one else seems to like it, I am hesitant to recommend the chai but I really loved it.  Keeping in mind that my favorite coffee drink is a Starbuck's caramel macchiato or their new creme brûlée.  I guess I like sweet.

I did not care for the Gevalia caramel machiatto....definite unpleasant aftertaste.  

My favorite Keurig is Caribou which I read has a hint of chocolate added.  I think I am seeing a sweet tooth here...lol

Diane


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, Atunah!

You're definitely selling me on switching!  I think I'll go with the Bosch because it's at BBB right now with a rebate and I have a 20% off coupon.  My DH was pretty impressed that it's a Bosch since we've had so much trouble with Keurig.  I honestly just want a coffee maker that will last for more than a year!  I used to use the Senseo which my husband loves but they have the worst selection of decaf - I just can't find anything I like so if he goes back to the Senseo (which luckily I wouldn't allow him to toss out) then it's no more coffee for me.  

I'm happy I found this thread today!


----------



## cruising ann (Apr 2, 2010)

Krups/Nespresso has partnered together.  The Piccolo is one of the models that I am looking at.  It will do both hot and cold beverages.  

This machine has been available in Germany for years, and was brought to the states a little over a year ago. 

I believe the web is Krups Grand Gusto,  the expresso and cappachino would make it worthwhile for me.  Also Cafe Americano.  The coffee is based on the Italian Lavazaa brand, so dont let Nescafe throw you.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

cruising ann said:


> Krups/Nespresso has partnered together. The Piccolo is one of the models that I am looking at. It will do both hot and cold beverages.
> 
> This machine has been available in Germany for years, and was brought to the states a little over a year ago.
> 
> I believe the web is Krups Grand Gusto, the expresso and cappachino would make it worthwhile for me. Also Cafe Americano. The coffee is based on the Italian Lavazaa brand, so dont let Nescafe throw you.


If you are talking about the Nescafe Gusto, look back into the thread at Neo's comments that her brother made about this machine. He works for Nestle, which owns Nescafe. However, I have seen lots of good consumer reports about the Nescafe.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

kindlequeen said:


> Thanks, Atunah!
> 
> You're definitely selling me on switching! I think I'll go with the Bosch because it's at BBB right now with a rebate and I have a 20% off coupon. My DH was pretty impressed that it's a Bosch since we've had so much trouble with Keurig. I honestly just want a coffee maker that will last for more than a year! I used to use the Senseo which my husband loves but they have the worst selection of decaf - I just can't find anything I like so if he goes back to the Senseo (which luckily I wouldn't allow him to toss out) then it's no more coffee for me.
> 
> I'm happy I found this thread today!


If you want a better selection of pods for the Senseo, check this site out

http://www.bettercoffee.com/miva/merchant.mvc?Screen=CTGY&Store_Code=B&Category_Code=TruePods

I used to order them from there when I still used the Senseo. Hubby wants me to get some again so he can take a Senseo (i have 3, 2 were freebies) to work and use it there.

They all pretty much fit in the Senseo fine, sometimes when the pods are thick, you use the larger insert. Baronet was always good as is their inhouse brand gourmetcafe. They have a much larger selection now then they used to and they look to have a nice selection of decaf.

Here is another site that has a large selection, used them too a couple of times

http://www.coffeewiz.com/Coffee-Pods/

Both have great customer service from my experience.


----------



## kindlequeen (Sep 3, 2010)

I went out and bought the Tassimo last night and the cappuchino is pretty good....

but with those websites I might need to dust off my Senseo again!


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just tried the Maxwell House Skinny cappuccino - YUK.  This is the first one I've found that I don't like at all.  Luckily it was one of my freebies for registering, but it's still a dissapointment.  
Just like everything else in life - if it doesn't have fat it doesn't taste good   !

I'm glad I haven't tried the chai latte, I don't like things super sweet.  Even when I get a vanilla latte at Starbucks I ask for only 2 pumps of vanilla.  I like the carmely macchiato type drinks, but I actually like to add regular coffee to them to decrease the sweet factor.


----------



## Jen (Oct 28, 2008)

I just found my ULTIMATE combination - a Tassimo Cappucino milk disc, followed by a Mastro Lorenzo crema coffee disc with a small splash of vanilla syrup.  It's amazing!!  
If you're looking for milk discs on their own I highly recommend the Tassimo Cappucino ones.  For some reason they're better than the latte milk discs, can't really tell you why!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just noticed they have the Tassimo model on sale for 149.00 on Amazon and you get $50 cash back if you buy before December 31st.
I still use the Braun I had for years, but now I don't know if I should upgrade. If my Braun dies, I have to buy another one and regular price is 169. I don't remember the Braun being that much. I think I bought mine for around 100 on sale on Amazon. 
Darn, don't know what to do  

I had a leftover Milka and mixed that on with my starbucks latte to make a big glas mug. Yummy. 
I think I need to stock up on separate milk disks so I can play some more. 

The voluptuoso is great coffee. One of the best I tried so far.  Didn't like the Kenya, the jacobs crema is pretty good. 
Hubby likes the Kenco a lot. Maestro's are strong but good. 
Didn't like the Suchard choco at all, glad they came out with the Milka. 

I think I'll get some of the Tassimo Cappucino milks since Jen just gave me an idea with the Maestro. 

Now I go back to waffling over the Bosch Tassimo. Should I , or shouldn't I. Arggg


----------

